
Why They Dox: First Large-Scale Study Reveals Top Motivations and Targets - sizzle
http://engineering.nyu.edu/press-releases/2017/11/07/why-they-dox-first-large-scale-study-reveals-top-motivations-cyberbullying
======
anigbrowl
New reason: press releases that fail to include links to papers :-p

[https://conferences.sigcomm.org/imc/2017/papers/imc17-final1...](https://conferences.sigcomm.org/imc/2017/papers/imc17-final109.pdf)

[https://conferences.sigcomm.org/imc/2017/slides/IMC%202017.p...](https://conferences.sigcomm.org/imc/2017/slides/IMC%202017.pdf)
<< slides

~~~
sizzle
Thanks! Was trying to hunt these down.

